# anyone wears a motocross helmet?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

so after a few face plants and witnessed others do the same i decided to wear a full face helmet. it's the giro remedy. but after getting a small concussion wearing it (hit the back of my head from a bad landing, i don't remember hitting the ground), maybe it's time to get a better helmet. my giro is about 1100 grams. a mx helmet is about 1400g. can't be that much heavier. there's a CF one that weights the same as the giro but it's $500 lol.

just wondering if u wear one how do u like it. looks like many snowboard cross people wear it.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Remember that those helmets weigh alot more than a snowboardhelmet, causing your center of gravity to rise up in such a way that you'll loose more control. Also, you'll still get concussed with a mx helmet, believe me.
If you eat it hard enough, you'll concuss no matter what you wear, as it is the force of the impact that makes your brain move around and bruise itself. 
wrap-up: stay with a snowboardhelmet unless you're gonna drop of a huge rock cliff!


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Birk said:


> Remember that those helmets weigh alot more than a snowboardhelmet, causing your center of gravity to rise up in such a way that you'll loose more control. Also, you'll still get concussed with a mx helmet, believe me.
> If you eat it hard enough, you'll concuss no matter what you wear, as it is the force of the impact that makes your brain move around and bruise itself.
> wrap-up: stay with a snowboardhelmet unless you're gonna drop of a huge rock cliff!


i know they are heavier but i don't want to knock my teeth out (my ortho braces cost $5000) doing rails or get another face plant. i'm also considering the giro remedy CF that weights 900 grams.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a Giro Remedy & a 661 Full Bravo helmets, that I use for both DH mtn biking, bx, & some cliff drops, & I wouldn't go any heavier. I also wear a mouth guard, if I am riding park, bx, or doing drops...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was also going to suggest a mouth gaurd. 










Shock Dr. has a great one. My boy has braces and wears this during football, linebacker, and has not had an issue/problem

-Slyder


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

RuRoC - Protective helmets for snowboarders and skiers

:thumbsup:


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> RuRoC - Protective helmets for snowboarders and skiers
> 
> :thumbsup:


wow! thnx. i'm gonna look like a storm trooper wearing it lol


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

A mouthguard won't do anything to protect the dental work if he faceplants off a rail (they are meant to keep teeth from being knocked out... not keep dental stuff in place or from being bent up).

Some people do wear MX helmets. They are heavier than snow helmets...but anything with a chin guard is going to weigh more than the beanies people wear for ski/snowboard.

You can get middle of the road MX helmets for ~$100-$150. They will weigh ~3 lbs. By contrast, the Smith Variant (and most other snow helmets) weigh ~1.5 lbs. The RuRoC Leo linkedyou too cost $145£. In US dollars that is $225.

In terms of protection, the MX helmet will be superior. They do make MX style helmets for skiers/snowboarders, so you might want to look at those as an option.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Just work on your progression and don't put yourself in situations where you faceplant, until you know how to properly bail. Bordercross riders wear full helmets because they are going a lot faster. You don't need that, other than for piece of mind. In fact, I think an MX helmet cause more problems visibility and balance-wise.

I ride dirtbikes, but could never see myself wearing one of my helmets on snow.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

i think a light weight mountain bike helmet or a chin guard is not a bad idea.

i skier ran into me from behind going down a hill - my face (nose, brow, forehead) got scrapped up pretty bad ( i didnt see it coming) beside my back and calf.

are there any full face skiing helmets?


----------



## claudiajohnston (6 mo ago)

Hello all. I am wondering Why is the dirt bike Moto Helmets so differently shaped from street helmets? Makes no sense to me and every bike gear shop salesperson in town gives a different answer.

Do you know if it's true that these "Dirt track" helmets are less safe than "street" helmets?

Did anyone wreck or crash while riding with a MotoCross Helmet on during a Street ride or hard track ride?

I want to know which one should I get? I live in South Fl and the street helmets just don't offer the safe level of air/vent as moto helmets. Which do you wear and why?

Thanks ahead for your input.


----------



## thebiggerbilly (2 mo ago)

claudiajohnston said:


> Hello all. I am wondering Why is the dirt bike Moto Helmets so differently shaped from street helmets? Makes no sense to me and every bike gear shop salesperson in town gives a different answer.
> 
> Do you know if it's true that these "Dirt track" helmets are less safe than "street" helmets?
> 
> ...


They're shaped differently mostly because they need to flow a lot of air. Think about it - you don't really have to exert yourself on a street bike, you're just sitting there, whereas on a motocross bike you're constantly moving - it's a pretty physical activity, which is why a motocross rider will also opt for a mesh jersey and lightweight armor that covers only what it needs to, so they don't drown in sweat. The peak is to keep dirt thrown up by the bike in front of you off your goggles. Other than that, depending on the technology crammed into them, mx helmets can be just as protective on the road - they will on the other hand be a lot louder (wind noise is an issue when riding long distances) and the peak isn't the most comfortable thing at high speeds, providing a pretty good workout for your neck. Another thing that might be a bit annoying is you can't really fiddle with your goggles mid-ride as freely as you would with a visor, in case you want to get it out of the way, but I find that goggles don't fog up nearly as much as a visor would, so I don't mind as much.

I personally prefer MX helmets, for the ventilation they provide and for the looks. If you don't mind the noise/wear earplugs and don't plan on doing long highway trips with it on, I'd get the MX.

To go back on-topic, I'd think a MX helmet would do just fine on snow, for the aforementioned reasons - 300 grams in difference seems negligible if you have a reasonable degree of upper back strength. The amount of variability of head weight between people is far greater than that. I will give it a go very soon and report.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have a full-face mountain-biking helmet, and I've casually played with the idea of using it when trying new features in the park. I don't give a rat's ass if other people think I look stupid, but mountain bike helmets _are_ designed for air flow, so I might need to add a little insulation around the ears.


----------

